# ápoló(nő)



## Hanga2007 (2007 December 25)

Szívesen vennék mindenféle használható információt az ápolói munkával kapcsolatban Kanadában. Köszönöm


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 26)

ki szeretnél menni canadába dolgozni?


----------



## Hanga2007 (2007 December 26)

*Angyalkámnak*

Köszönöm a kérdést, igen. A neten már informálódtam mindenről, legalább is azt hiszem, úgyhogy elméletileg tudom a menetet, de fontosnak tartom a helyi tapasztalatokat. Üdv. Hanga


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 27)

Jó munkavégzést és jó kererseti lehetőséget!!!


----------



## Hanga2007 (2007 December 27)

*Köszönöm*



angyalkám írta:


> Jó munkavégzést és jó kererseti lehetőséget!!!


 
Remélem nem viccelsz.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 28)

miért viccelnék? Ha kiakarsz menni, haott jobban tudsz keresni mint ahol most laksz akkor mnejél! Jó munkát!


----------



## Hanga2007 (2007 December 28)

*Kereset?*

Még mielőtt belebonyolódnánk, megköszönöm a jókivánságokat. 

Kiegészítésként azért elmondom, hogy nem a kereset miatt miatt mennék Kanadába. Szerintem nyugati viszonylatban nem annyira jók ott a fizetések az átlagember számára, ha egyáltalán találsz elfogadható munkát, de minden relativ.
Üdv. Hanga:..:

PS: Láttam néhány üvegképed, nagyon szépek.:55:


----------



## rotti (2008 Május 8)

Idős emberek ápolását én is szívesen vállalnám


----------



## donna (2008 Május 8)

Live-in caregiver program
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/faq/work/index.asp
Ezen a linken lehet indulni, ha valaki eloszor munkat keres, utana vandorol be.



rotti írta:


> Idős emberek ápolását én is szívesen vállalnám


----------



## sts116 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Hello !
Én sürgősségi osztályon szeretnék kint dolgozni ! Van erre lehetőség ? Nem a pénz miat, hanem azért, hogy segíthessek.


----------



## GIGI (2011 Szeptember 21)

persze, hogy van lehetoseg: nezd meg a cic oldalan, talalj egy iskolat, ahol megszerzed a kanadai kepzettseget, es kifizeted a dijat...


----------

